# where is the thermostat in a 96 nissan altima?



## trenchdog73 (Dec 4, 2005)

where is the thermostat in a 96 nissan altima?


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

its right here.


----------



## trenchdog73 (Dec 4, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> its right here.


ty my good man


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Great info on autozone :thumbup: :thumbup: 

exactly what I was looking for 









Now I'm ready for this ... I bought it yesterday for 23$ at a Nissan dealer & the tube was 6$ at Wal-Mart .


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there any gasket available or only the liquid (sillicone) can be use ?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

93SE-Qc said:


> Is there any gasket available or only the liquid (sillicone) can be use ?


I believe there is no gasket, as the Haynes manual calls out liquid sealant also. Could call the dealer and see if there's an actual gasket shown there ... but my bet is no.


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the answer , I asked the guy at the part counter and he says there is no gasket . So I'll have to go with the silicone on my picture above .


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

*1993 changing thermostat*

Easy job , wait till the engine is cold , I do flush some coolant but don't know if it's a "must do" . Take care for not broken any bolt on the housing and do not overthighten them . Liquid gasket about 1/4 thick and bolt on . Check for leak .


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

After I do replace the thermostat there was no hot air comming out .... this time I do flush the heater core with garden hose in both direction :thumbup: 

After that it does blow hot air , now I'm ready for the long & cold Eastern Canadian winter .


----------

